# Pine wood bad for rabbits?



## juicyjuicee (Jun 19, 2005)

Today im going to build a rabbit cage, well attempt to, but the wood we're using is Pine is that bad for rabbits?


----------



## Fluffy (Jun 19, 2005)

im not sure i think my hutch is pine BUT IM NOT SURE!! it looks it!! im sure poeple here is happy to help you!!

GOOD LUCK WITH IT, me dad is trying to makle to a rabbit run!!hehe!!


----------



## Malo (Jun 19, 2005)

There has been some controversywhetherPine is okay for small animals. Like cedar is has anodar, but not as dangerous. Myself, I have used pine shaving and havegiven pine blocks to all my small animals including my rabbit, andthere has been no problems. Our cage has a wooden attachment that ispine.

I say, go for it! And be sure to post pictures when done


----------



## samandshawn (Jun 19, 2005)

Yes pine is bad for buns, it is said that it shortens a bunnys life


----------



## dootsmom (Jun 19, 2005)

UNTREATED Pine is okay. It is a softwood and the buns love gnawing on it. Giving them cardboardboxes sometimes takes their minds off eating the cage!Charlotte


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jun 19, 2005)

Pine is perfectly okay, untreated though. Theyused to put a small amount of arsenic in the older days, now they usecopper sulfate which is just as bad, in treated woods. Untreated pineis fine, i refuse to believe that pine causes respiratory problems,cedar, however, does cause lung problems.

Ellie


----------



## juicyjuicee (Jun 20, 2005)

The wood we have is untreated pine, so its okay?


----------



## dootsmom (Jun 20, 2005)

Yes, you can use it. My buns haveeaten their outdoor hutches, my doors, woodwook, and furniture (made ofpine) without any ill affects. Seems to make their jawsstronger! LOL!! Charlotte


----------

